# Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight – Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod 2010



## Coolone (Jul 9, 2010)

.
*Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight*
_Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod 2010_


*Worklog*
_By_ Coolone


*a.* *Name of mod:*
Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight – Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod



*b.* *Description of my case mod:*

*Idea*
Since I love to play the nice Command & Conquer strategy games, I thought it could be nice to have and Command & Conquer Gaming Laptop. 

So I decided to build up a Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod out of an aluminium suitcase and some EA Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight game poster I got from EA Nordic.


Homepage for the Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight
Command & Conquer game: 
http://www.commandandconquer.com/


Homepage of the Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight – Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod:
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/casemodding/CnC4TT/



*c.* *Introducing Pictures:*

Some picture of my final case mod.












































*d.* *Posters:*

Homepage of the game:

Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight
http://www.commandandconquer.com/


Pictures of the EA Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight game posters I got from EA Nordic.








 . 




















*e.* *Hardware:*

Some description and pictures of the hardware I have used for my Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight – Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod.


*Motherboard*

ZOTAC H55-ITX WiFi

Take small form factor computing to a whole new level of performance with the ZOTAC H55-ITX WiFi mini-ITX platform and Intel® LGA1156 socket.

http://www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=100026&lang=nd








 . 




*Memory and SSD*

A-DATA G-Series 4GB XPG DDR3-1600G - DUAL-CHANNEL 2GBx2 kit
http://oc.adata.com.tw/1_product_detail.asp?pid=AD31600GU2K

A-DATA Technology Co., Ltd., a worldwide leader in high performance memory products, announced today its new DDR3 Gaming Series running at 1600MHz and 1333MHz. A-DATA DDR3-1600G and DDR3-1333G modules represent the very best of A-DATA's cutting edge technology in DDR3 gaming memory, delivering the perfect blend of performance, durability and stability with low power consumption. 

In order to provide the growing PC gaming market with the best memory hardware designed for multiple online gamers, DDR3-1600G is available as single channel kits up to 2GB and also as 2GBx2/1GBx2 dual-channel configurations with latency settings at 9-9-9-24.  


A-DATA 500 Series SSD S592 64 GB
http://global.adata-group.com/en/product_show.php?ProductNo=AS592S

A-DATA 2.5” SATAII SSD S592
The next generation Solid State Drive with performance significantly increased

Being a market leader in Data Storage industry, A-DATA launched 2.5” SATAII SSD S592 - a next generation Solid State Drive with performance significantly increased.

Highly durable with performance dramatically enhanced
Adopting the latest breakthroughs in SSD technology and new controller design, the S592 dramatically increases the performance on data-reading speed by 40% while writing by 60% at least when comparing with a regular SSD!! Unlike ordinary SSD, it utilizes a special mobile SDRAM to achieve a sustained read rate at 230MB/sec and write rate at 170MB/sec. The mobile SDRAM serves the function of cache buffer where frequently used data are stored so that the system does not have to fetch data from the main storage area each time it’s called.








*Processor*

Intel® Core™ i7-860 Processor ( 8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 4 Cores, Threads 8 )
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41316



 . 



About the 2010 Intel® Core™ i7 Processor
http://www.intel.com/Consumer/Products/Processors/corei7.htm

Overview Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 
http://www.intel.com/products/processor/corei7/index.htm?iid=prod_desktopcore+body_corei7


*Riser Card*

SilverStone RC02 PCI Express riser card
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=rc02&area=



 . 





 . 




*Graphics Card*

ZOTAC GeForce GTS 250 AMP!

http://pden.zotac.com/index.php?pag...category_id=71&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Supercharge your gaming experience with the ZOTAC GeForce GTS 250 AMP! Edition, tuned and tweaked with higher engine, memory and shader clock speeds for unprecedented gaming performance. Powered by high-speed GDDR3 video memory, the ZOTAC GeForce GTS 250 AMP! Edition delivers unmatched performance and value.

NVIDIA PhysX technology takes the ZOTAC GeForce GTS 250 AMP! Edition beyond 3D gaming with graphics plus capabilities. PhysX technology enables the ZOTAC GeForce GTS 250 AMP! Edition to calculate realistic physics in real-time for realistic environmental interaction and effects for an immersive gaming experience that blurs the line between reality and the virtual world. 








 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 




*Hard Drive*

Western Digital VelociRaptor 300 GB SATA Hard Drives ( WD3000HLFS ) 3.5-inch (backplane-ready)

Enterprise Hard Drives

300 GB, SATA 3 Gb/s, 16 MB Cache, 10,000 RPM
http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=495

The evolution of 10,000 RPM SATA technology.



 . 

 . 















*Power Supply*

Cooler Master Silent Pro 700 Watt
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4202

Silent Pro M series delivers up to 50A of power on a single +12V rail, enough power to start up a car.  Ample connectors including PCI-e 6 + 2 pins ensure compatibility with the latest high-end systems.  The power supply operates at minimal noise levels thanks to Cooler Master’s silent formula. This silent formula which comprises of patented hybrid copper plus aluminum heat sink, anti-vibration padding and intelligent fans. 








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




*Optional FAN*

Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Blue LED
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6456

With the constant development of hardware getting better and better, the energy consumption of your computer rises because you want to get the full performance. Due to this the heat increases and so the requirements of your fan rise as well. To integrate several fans is not the right solution because your computer will get very, very noisy. Bigger fans are the optimal solution for modern high-tech systems. The MegaFlow fan has a diameter of 200mm and so it has a displacement volume of 184 m3/h - twice the volume of 140mm fans.



 . 




*Keyboard*

I just painted the keyboard blue as well.







*Planned Hardware Upgrades:* 

ZOTAC

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 480
http://pden.zotac.com/index.php?pag...ategory_id=121&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1













Western Digital

WD VelociRaptor 600 GB SATA Hard Drives ( WD6000HLHX )
Enterprise Hard Drives
600 GB, SATA 6 Gb/s, 32 MB Cache, 10,000 RPM
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=821

WD VelociRaptor 
http://www.wdvelociraptor.com/













*f.* *Hardware Setup:*

Pictures of the hardware setup for the case mod.








 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





*g.* *Build Phase:*


Pictures of the aluminium suitcase I have used for the case mod.








 . 









Pictures of the monitor I have used for the case mod.








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 




Pictures of the aluminium suitcase with monitor.








 . 





 . 









Cutting holes for hardware, painting the monitor back site blue twice, making nice Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight gaming art on the monitor back site and sealing the Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight gaming art to the monitor back site with clear lacquer spray.








 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 





 . 














Gluing the EA Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight game posters onto the aluminium suitcase and protecting the posters with some Sadipal stationary papers. The Sadipal stationary papers is normally used to protect books in the daily use, but here I use it to protect the posters and it also gives the posters an nice glossy finish which makes the surface of the case mod look nice.



 . 





 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 















*h.* *Brand Work:*

Pictures of the brand work I have made for the case mod. 

ZOTAC








 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 










 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 















 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 





 . 




Western Digital








 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 










*i.* *Case Mod Finished Outside:*

Pictures of the outside of the finished case mod. 








 . 










 . 










 . 










 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 










*j.* *Case Mod Finished Inside:*

Pictures of the inside of the finished case mod. 








 . 





 . 





 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 










*k.* *Cooling - Noise reduction - Protection:*

Pictures of the Cooling - Noise reduction - Hardware Protection shield I have made for the case mod.









 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 










 . 










*l.* *Case Mod Finished Running:*

Pictures of the running finished case mod. 








 . 










 . 















 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 










*m.* *Playing in the Garden:*

Playing with the finished case mod in the garden. 








 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 










 . 





 . 





 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 










*n.* *Videos of the Finished Case Mod:*

Video - Part 1: The outside of the Case Mod.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA5WwETyL1w


Video - Part 2: Beginning of the End.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDEk6RREvbI


Video - Part 3: Case Mod with the "Cooling - Noise reduction - Protection" shield installed.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnh2xuarG0


Video - Part 4: Playing in the garden.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=219uoBjJaLg



*o.* *Thanks for taking a look at my case modding project:*






Feel free to comment on my case mod project!



*Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight – Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod 2010*

*Worklog - UPGRADE!*


*Worklog - Football Fever*
_By_ Coolone


*p.* *Football Fever*

*Football Fever Contest, Brought to You by Cooler Master, EVGA, and TechPowerUp*

Show your passion for the world's greatest football event by modding, painting or any creative use of 
a football theme or your favourite team on a computer case, cooler, power, mouse and/or accessory.

TechPowerUp! News
http://www.techpowerup.com/124323/F...ou_by_Cooler_Master_EVGA_and_TechPowerUp.html

TechPowerUp! Forums
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124243

Cooler Master Forum
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14259








*For the great Football Fever Contest I have decided to make a new Hardware Protection shield 
with the Cooler Master, EVGA, and TechPowerUp! brand names/logo built into a South Africa 
Football Globe.*

First of all I have made some drawings of some football pictures on a Plexiglas plate, later on I have used 
the saw you could see in the pictures to cut the football art work out of the new Cooling - Noise reduction
 - Hardware Protection shield.








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




A picture of the South Africa Football Globe could be downloaded here:

Old soccer
http://zooppa.com/ads/south-africa/prints/old-soccer


Pictures of the Cooling - Noise reduction - Hardware Protection shield with football art work I have made 
for the case mod.







In the next step I have cut some football players out of a 6 mm Plexiglas plate.



 . 

 . 









The pictures of the Football Players could be downloaded here:

PrintActivitiesCOM - Free Soccer Coloring Pages
http://www.printactivities.com/ColoringPages/Soccer/Soccer-Coloring-Pages.html


Pictures of the Cooling - Noise reduction - Hardware Protection shield with football art work and the 
Football Players.






















Pictures of the paints and cleaners I've used.








 . 










 . 

 . 









Painting Cooler Master and TechPowerUp! brand names/logo on the South Africa Football Globe.







Painting the Football Players.



 . 





 . 















 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Installing LED light into the Football Players.








 . 

 . 







































Installing a Cooler Master TLF-R 82 Clear 80 mm - blue FAN into the Football Fever Cooling - Noise 
reduction - Hardware Protection shield installed.







Case Mod finished with the new Football Fever Cooling - Noise reduction - Hardware Protection shield installed.



 . 










 . 






























 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 

 . 









Video of the finished Case Mod with the new Football Fever Cooling - Noise reduction - Hardware Protection 
shield installed.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxG0nETxo8k



*q.* *Gallery of the Finished Case Mod:*








 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 





 . 










 . 













.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool case mod and all, shame the game is complete SH*T!!!!


----------



## Nosada (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for that, really enjoyable read.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 9, 2010)

That is insanely amazing. I loved the use of the PCI-E riser.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 9, 2010)

very nice mod.... nice pics too


----------



## Jolly-Swagman (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome case mod, looks great, like how it turned out too and with monitor incorporated too!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the simple design, it looks great man. How in the world were you powering it while "playing in the garden"?


----------



## Coolone (Jul 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Love the simple design, it looks great man. How in the world were you powering it while "playing in the garden"?



Thanks for reply!

The garden is just outside my window, so I pulled a power cable to the garden table. 


This is not the first suitcase case mod I have build up. I have build up several of this the last years but this is the first one with an LCD monitor build into the suitcase case mod. 

The first aluminums suitcase case mod I have build up was the LAN-Party Laptop 2006 and this one also have battery possibility:

LAN-Party Laptop 2006
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/casemodding/lanpartylaptop2006/

.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome job man. Could have picked a better theme IMHO. Anyway its a lot better then what I could do.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it's brilliant. Very well done!


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 11, 2010)

That is amazing. You have a talent and use it well. Good creativity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

Creativity to a whole new level.  Portable while at it.  Absolutely brilliant/stunning


----------



## Maban (Jul 12, 2010)

You should sell this.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 12, 2010)

Absolutely amazing, very nice finished product.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty cool and some really nice hardware in that thing, I'd take that over an alien ware laptop anyday!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2010)

Coolone you have a PM, please answer before you quote the OP for a 3rd time


----------



## Coolone (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks to ALL for your replyes!


The Originally Posted have now been upgraded! Please see the point p. Football Fever.

*Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight – Portable High-end Gaming Case Mod 2010*

*Worklog - UPGRADE!*


*Worklog - Football Fever*
_By_ Coolone


*p.* *Football Fever*

.


----------



## TheCrow (Jul 15, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 15, 2010)

badass build many props to you and i love command and conquer as well!


----------

